# Passport/embargo



## Van17 (Mar 26, 2011)

Please can someone advise, if the courts decide to embargo a Spanish bank account for a debt, can they also take a persons passport and hold this as "ransom" ?
I'm thinking this isn't legal, but would just like some thoughts. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Van17 said:


> Please can someone advise, if the courts decide to embargo a Spanish bank account for a debt, can they also take a persons passport and hold this as "ransom" ?
> I'm thinking this isn't legal, but would just like some thoughts. Many thanks in advance.


I have no idea.......... I really think that if/when things have reached that stage you need - indeed should already have taken - proper legal advice


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Van17 said:


> Please can someone advise, if the courts decide to embargo a Spanish bank account for a debt, can they also take a persons passport and hold this as "ransom" ?
> I'm thinking this isn't legal, but would just like some thoughts. Many thanks in advance.


How would they get hold of your passport ?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> How would they get hold of your passport ?


Simple, refuse bail until passport is produced.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Van17 said:


> Please can someone advise, if the courts decide to embargo a Spanish bank account for a debt, can they also take a persons passport and hold this as "ransom" ?
> I'm thinking this isn't legal, but would just like some thoughts. Many thanks in advance.


I suggest you ring the British Embassy and ask their advice. The Malaga office covers all of Andalucia, and their contact details are here:

British Embassy Malaga: Contact us


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Simple, refuse bail until passport is produced.


But the Op is talking about embargoed bank accounts , not being arrested for anything ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I suggest you ring the British Embassy and ask their advice. The Malaga office covers all of Andalucia, and their contact details are here:
> 
> British Embassy Malaga: Contact us


I suspect they'll just give a list of English speaking lawyers


----------

